# A few new snaps of Bob



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Just a couple of new Bob photos. I've swapped him from a loose ring french link snaffle, to a mullen mouth, in the last few weeks and he's so much happier in it. 
I'm very happy with how he's going, considering I didn't have any sort of 'go button' when we started, and if I pressed the 'go' issue, he's turn into a nervous wreck and lose his brain. Also didn't have any canter, he'd just bounce on the spot, swing his quarters and change behind every few strides. 

































































And video of trot-canter transitions. Bit messy, this was just our warmup canters, but I'm very glad to see that he's not changing and wildly swinging his 1/4's now.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

He is soooo beautiful! Me wanty! You both look fantastic together Kaydeebug!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha he's not half bad this little guy, makes me very very happy that we're getting on so well, will give BOTH of us a chance to get out and show our faces again I hope. He needs a lot more work, but from what he was I can't be happier! 
I'm trying to find some old photos and video to compare with


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I love Bob. He is looking so amazing. Great job with him.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I just adore that Halter of his! You must send me one 

You are a wonderful rider Kayty!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks smrobs, he's a lovely little guy 

MIE, it's just a Roma brand - not sure if you guys get Roma? But I've got matching bandages and his Eurostar saddle blanket in the photos is the same colours too  
As for a wonderful rider, I think I've got more theoretical knowledge than my body can keep up with haha, plenty of things to work on. Doesn't help when you're sore after 30mins of riding (too many injuries, hell I'll be in a wheelchair by 35 at this rate :S)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

awww,he's so noble!

Where on earth did you get your breeches!? I want!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

eBay Australia Shop - ELIXIR EQUESTRIAN: Woven Breeches, Knit Breeches, bridle

^My FAVOURITE breeches for day to day riding. I have thrown out all of my others. Adore the herringbones, but these are really comfortable. So comfortable that I wear them around the house like tracksuit pants haha!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics! Very pretty boy!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys are absolutely lovely.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Just a couple from a club day comp today. It was bucketing down with rain and quite windy, so not such a good day today. He was very tense, I couldn't get any connection through half halts and he was very spooky. But hey, it's all experience!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, poor guy. Though if you hadn't told me he was tense, I wouldn't have known because I can't see it in the pix.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Look great!!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

looks amazing in them well done!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You guys look phenomenal together!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

You guys are a great pair. I absolutely love the depth of his color.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone, he's a special little guy and I'm really thrilled with how he's starting to grow into himself, coming from such a nervous horse that could not be pushed at all, to now working at elementary level and getting 8's in his tests when the work still was no where near what I get at home - I'm a very happy mum!! 

I can't help but take photo's of him - sorry!
Got a few snaps in his brand new Eskadron polar fleece rug this morning. Poor boy needs a hair cut, he's getting so hairy!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh... and we can't forget a naked shot


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow he is one B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L horse I am so jelous!!! Good to hear his progress aswell


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

He is absolutely beautiful and looks lovely under saddle, great work! WOW that trot is to die for!

Best of luck with him Kayty.


----------

